# single blue ram in a 15 gallon?



## souffle (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello planted tankers,

just finished cycling a 15 gallon (24x12x12") planted tank. i'd like to stick blue rams in there later on (will wait to make sure water params are good and stable) but I understand it's too small for a pair - wondering if a male would be ok in there by himself or if he'd need to be in a pair to be happy? There's almost nothing on the net about whether rams can be kept singly...

half the tank is densely planted, has a big chunk of wood that forms a nice cave, and tank mates will be 5 brown pencilfish and 6 cardinals.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

You can keep a pair of rams in a 15. People all over talk about needing 20 plus gallons for a pair, but that is not necessary. They are sensitive to tank parameters so larger tanks are more stable, but with good upkeep you can easily do it. I originally had my pair in a ten gallon and they were breeding. I eventually put them in a 20L just because it looks so much nicer.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I am sure you could put a pair in a 15 - just make sure they are not both male and keep up with your maintenance - they will be good.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I kept a single male in a ten gallon once, you could probably do a pair in a fifteen, just make sure the female has hiding spots from the male


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

yes a male would be fine in there..


----------



## souffle (Jun 9, 2010)

Great, thanks for all the advice. Sounds like a pair will be ok - but what about when they spawn and get territorial - do I need to worry about them mowing down my pencilfish or cardinals in a tank that size?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree a single is fine. A pair might be ok too as others suggested, if they spawn they will just herd any other fish to the opposite side from where the eggs/fry are. They shouldn't go on killing rampage. 

how many pencils and cadinals are in the tank?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Were it me,I would keep a single ram.
Sometimes the male is more interested in spawning than female is and at this time ,he will hound her mercilessly.
Would not be very enjoyable for the female to be in hiding during times she need's for eating or resting.(nor enjoyable to watch)
I kept a male in 20 gal tank for nearly three year's until ice storm knocked out power for a week, and have kept pairs of these fish in much larger tanks without issue.
In 15 gal, there ain't a lot of room for her to avoid the males advances.


----------



## souffle (Jun 9, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> I agree a single is fine. A pair might be ok too as others suggested, if they spawn they will just herd any other fish to the opposite side from where the eggs/fry are. They shouldn't go on killing rampage.
> 
> how many pencils and cadinals are in the tank?


5 pencils, 6 cardinals


----------

